# What would you pay for this?



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

How much would you pay for this....

Locust/Cricket breeding cage
Aluminium
22 x 15 x 15 inches
2 bulb sockets
mesh floor
removable egg collecting tubes
fully removable glass front panel
mesh door in top





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What do you think?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

karma_llama said:


> How much would you pay for this....
> 
> Locust/Cricket breeding cage
> Aluminium
> ...


I like it. The only thing that would put me off slightly would be that it's front opening. I like to go in from above to minimise any escapees! Is this a product you have made yourself and intend to sell? 

Obviously can't tell the quality from photos but if all was good I'd give approx £100 for it personally.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats very nice :mf_dribble: i`d pay less but i`m tight.

:lol2:


how hard is it to get the egg tubes out without the adults all escaping though?


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

the whole lid comes of completely.

The tubes come out really easily and there are 3 spare tubes too.

I have it to sell


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

To be honest mate depending on the quality of the ally and if it's the money you need it maybe worth seeing how much you can get for it in scrap ally is worth a lot at the min


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

graham40 said:


> To be honest mate depending on the quality of the ally and if it's the money you need it maybe worth seeing how much you can get for it in scrap ally is worth a lot at the min


i wouldnt scrap such a nice cage as this, seems an awful shame as it has been around for so long.

I'm not in it for the money (as any money made will go back to the school it came from- where i work) but want to know a realistic price to ask for


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it would be worth £40-£50 easily :2thumb:. You could always drop the price a little if needs be.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

It does look like a brill bit of equipment and I'd say it's worth 40-60


----------

